# New here with a 62 Schwinn



## jetman 1979 (Nov 15, 2007)

After much computer surfing I found this awsome site. I only have one what I consider vintage bike that I am riding everyday at work. I bought this 1962 blue Schwinn American De Lux at a gararge sale for 10 dollars a few years ago.
 I work were I have use of many things like media blasters, paint booths, chemical cleaners etc at my disposal.  The old girl was in great shape with some rust on the rims and fenders and other chrome parts, I plastic media blasted the parts so now they once again shine. I have the head light that still needs a good blast and some new white aircraft paint (next week).
  This bike is all stock even down to the 1962 tires.  I love the two speed hub that works well but has some vibration on low gear.
  Bike is missing two items the tank, and rack on the back. I am looking for these but am not sure what they look like.
  I get a lot of comments as I ride around the plant about the bike. I think the front light that works is one of the features people like.
  I am also wondering about the seat can I use white shoe polish? It is worn a little.
   I got some new white wall tires for the s-7 rim I will put on soon as the rear stock tire is pretty dry rotted.
  I really like this restoration so far and want to do more old bikes.
  This bike will stay at work and I will get another for the house.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 15, 2007)

pictures please?


----------



## jetman 1979 (Nov 16, 2007)

*OK*

Ok when I go to work Sunday I will take plenty of pics and try to post them.


----------



## jetman 1979 (Nov 18, 2007)

Some pics of the Schwinn as a rolling restoration.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 18, 2007)

looks great!! where do you work?


----------



## jetman 1979 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Work*

I work at the maintenance base in Fort worth Texas for American Airlines were we to the maintenance on the 777 and 767 fleet.
 What about that seat do you think maybe some white shoe polish or white shoe dye would be in order?
  The light is next to get some work. Going to grit blast and shoot some nice white on it maybe today at lunch.
  I have some new whitewalls I will put on but they are made in China so I am waiting for the last mile on the old westwinds.
 Since the pics were taken I have derusted the front fender so the inside now is free of rust as well.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 19, 2007)

oh cool so you might appreciate this bike


----------



## jetman 1979 (Nov 22, 2007)

*VERY cool*

That Army bike is very cool. Is that a Army issue bike? Spent 20 years in the millitary so there is a sweet spot for stuff like that.
 I can picture that bike in a old pearl harbor movie. Whats the history on that bike?


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 22, 2007)

its actually a custom bike but I wanted it to look authentic and correct so thats why I have US Army Air Corp since it wasn't called the US Air Force until after WW2. I actually got the idea while i was in Gettysburg and they had a parade and one of the guys had a SS bike from Germany that was from WW2 so i wanted to make something From the US. I have altered it a little. Better fenders and the head light is off now since that wasn't from the 40's. I need to redo it and actually paint the letters on it and put better wheels and try to get a springer. But that was my first restoration so hence the "militarymonark" name


----------



## ramito (Apr 28, 2011)

11B BIKE,,,INFANTRY ,,,SCOUT,,,,SUPPLY ,,,MP'S,,,?   maybe for the CQ,,,runer...looks nice,,,,


----------

